# S-12D from a 1250



## Kramrush (Aug 13, 2004)

Does anyone have any experience rebuilding a S-12d from a 1250? I have one that I need to rebuild that smokes which I assume means burns oil. I have not heard it run, but I was told it was quiet. I have rebuilt other engines (TRA-10D, tecumsehs) but never a S-12d. Is there anything special about these engines? I have a Wisconsin book on it and it seems pretty straight forword. Thanks in advance for any advice,
Mark


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Mark...

I changed rod bearings, piston rings, seals and honed cyl bore on
the S-12D in my 1250. I got the manual from Plano Power and
will post the manual if you need it. (I should post it anyway.)
As you said, these old single cyl engines are pretty straight foward
to work on. Everything is nice and BIG, easy to see how things go
together.


----------



## Kramrush (Aug 13, 2004)

Thanks for the info. No need to post the book. I have a copy. I will let you all know how it turns out.
Thanks,
Mark


----------



## jcacasse (Aug 13, 2004)

*S12-D manual*

hello,
I have the Instruction "Book and Parts List for the S-10D, S-12D and S-14D", but don't have a service manual. 

If your book is a service manual for the S-12D, I would be interested if you post it.

Thank,
Jacques


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Jacques..

Nice to see you posting again. I always enjoy your posts on the
Yahoo Bolens forums, seems like you are always trying to help
someone whenever you can.

Sorry, but the only manual I have on the S-12D is the one I posted
here on the forum. While it is not a pure service manual, it did have
enough information and illustrations to allow me to completely 
disassemble and reassembly my S-12D. (71 pages)

I hope you will be spending more time here. We are a smaller 
but enthusiastic group and would greatly benefit from some
exposure to your considerable knowledge and experience.


----------



## Kramrush (Aug 13, 2004)

Jacques,
Send me an email. If the manual that is posted at the sticky sections doesn't help, I may have one that does.
Mark


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Mark...

If you would email me the manual you have I'd be happy to post it.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Guys

I already posted pages from the service manual for the TR-10D, TRA-10D, TRA-12D, S-12D, and S-14D. These pages are here in the fourth spot down from the top as a sticky.


----------



## jcacasse (Aug 13, 2004)

Mark,
Pardon me to not reply before, I forgot to go back to the forum before.

I already downloaded the manual you posted.

Thanks to let me know. I don't have real needs actually for more than I have, but always want to get the information before it become too scarce.
Jacques


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Jacques and Mark…

Do either of you have any manual that describes the correct
position of the dipstick when checking oil in the S-12D used
on the 1250. The dipstick on my 1250’s engine has a screw-on
cap and a blade to indicate oil level. The manuals I have seen
on the S-12D show a round rod inserted into the bottom of a
pipe plug. I realize you only place the plug against the hole in
the crankcase on the plug and rod type, but I have no manuals 
showing the recommended placement of cap and blade type.


----------



## Kramrush (Aug 13, 2004)

Sorry. Both my manuals show the same thing yours does. I would ask over at the YaHoo site for HT tractors. The fellow that runs it is pretty knowledgable.
Mark


----------



## Bruce (Mar 1, 2005)

*service manual for TRA-10D*

I have a TRA-10D to rebuild and would like to get a manual. My 11year old son and I just replaced head gasket on another one. Does anyone have one?


----------



## peachfuzz (Sep 27, 2004)

It is the 16th thread from the top posted on the forum. Can't miss it - has all the pages front to back, posted by sixchows.

>pf<


----------

